
Landscape with Beavers - Thevet
https://placesjournal.org/article/landscape-with-beavers/
======
davidw
Interesting. This came up in the local paper a while back:
[https://www.bendbulletin.com/localstate/6536506-151/building...](https://www.bendbulletin.com/localstate/6536506-151/building-
dams-to-help-beavers-return)

~~~
ratmice
Aha, I had noticed a peculiar construction project near John Day recently,
which may have been the early stages a BDA's. Here is another article from
around the same time-frame as the one you linked, slightly east.

[https://www.bluemountaineagle.com/news/mimicking-nature-s-
da...](https://www.bluemountaineagle.com/news/mimicking-nature-s-dam-
builders/article_121d53b8-19c8-51e5-97ec-e9bf15afa19d.html)

------
postpawl
A podcast called The Wild covered this topic recently:
[http://forthewild.world/listen/ben-goldfarb-on-beavers-
compl...](http://forthewild.world/listen/ben-goldfarb-on-beavers-complex-
inter-weavings92)

